# Think it's happening again



## no1seasider

I posted a week or so ago,how much i was dreading the 12wk scan due to finding my last baby had died at 11wk and 4 days(no hearbeat).

So today i'm 11wk 4d, the day i needed to get past to chill a bit.

Ive been on a double shift today so gone back to work at 7pm,and by half 7 im bleeding!! just felt a bit of a gush,went to the loo and theres blood......ive come home,have had no bleeding since,but i have got a bit of cramp.I just cant believe it :shrug:


----------



## Babydance

Hun try not to worry! (easier said than done eh!?) what colour was the blood? xxxxx


----------



## no1seasider

well it wasnt bright red like last time,but the tummy pains are the same.
Suppose i'll have to ring the midwife in the morning.


----------



## Jellybean0k

How horrible. I was on knicker watch from the moment I got a positive result and still am.

Can't you phone you midwife now?


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I would call the midwife or the a&e. Don't wait until morning.


----------



## no1seasider

I'll call this morning.No more bleeding since,but i just 'know' something is wrong,will let you all know later on x thanks


----------



## Fallen Angel

Oh sweetheart, not what I wanted to read when I logged in here this morning.

Please keep us posted on how you get on.

I really hope it's implantation bleeding and nothing more.

Positive vibes and hugs coming your way :hug: xx


----------



## Claireyb1

Thinking of you and hoping all is ok with the little bean.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## no1seasider

Thanks guys,have an appointment at epau at 10.40,will let you know x


----------



## bigmomma74

Thinking of you. Hope everything is ok with you and little one xx


----------



## LeeC

Wishing you good luck at your appt, will be keeping my fx'd that everything is ok xxx.


----------



## Kiki09

Thinking of you, I hope all is ok, the cramping can be normal, I had it right until I was about 13 weeks or so :hugs:


----------



## MrsG-L

Hope everything is okay, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## oldmamamia

hope everything is ok? been thinking about you and keeping my fingerss crossed all morning xx


----------



## no1seasider

thank you sooo much!! Everything was fine and ive been put forward to 12wk and 3 days!!! wooooop!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babydance

YEEYYY!! aw im so pleased hun! xxxxx


----------



## Wind

Congratulations!! What a relief!!


----------



## no1seasider

You are not kidding! I was in a right state this morning too!

I cant believe it turned out so positive,thanks to everyone for the vibes and crossed fingers x x x


----------



## bigmomma74

Thats brilliant! Just what I wanted to hear!!


----------



## MrsG-L

Brilliant news - so happy all is okay x


----------



## Jellybean0k

no1seasider said:


> thank you sooo much!! Everything was fine and ive been put forward to 12wk and 3 days!!! wooooop!!:happydance::happydance:



thank f**k for that - excuse my french :blush:

so relieved :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

phew!! I've only just found this post and was panicing for you. So relieved it's all ok. x

plus you got past 11 wks 4 days without even realising :happydance:


----------



## kosh

no1seasider said:


> thank you sooo much!! Everything was fine and ive been put forward to 12wk and 3 days!!! wooooop!!:happydance::happydance:

that's great news!!!!!!!:happydance:
congratulations!! 
really glad everything is fine!:flower:


----------



## Kiki09

Great news, Happy & Healthy rest of pregnancy to you :)


----------



## Fallen Angel

Oh, Seasider, that's just awesome news hon, over the moon for you :happydance:

Hopefully you've got the rest of the day to gather yourself back together again and chill hunny.

So very pleased for you :cloud9:

So what's your new EDD hunny? x


----------



## no1seasider

New due date is 28th Nov,so im not really a december snowflake anymore!


----------



## truly_blessed

you're a november sparkler!


----------



## Fallen Angel

no1seasider said:


> New due date is 28th Nov,so im not really a december snowflake anymore!

Bless ya, but you do get to see bubs earlier than planned :happydance::happydance:

So very pleased for you babes, bet you're knackered today after the rollercoaster of emotions since yesterday.

Are they booking you in for another scan soon or is next one 20 weeks?


----------



## no1seasider

No ,the next one is 20 weeks,she said we may as well use today as the dating scan so its done now! She was fab,showed us straight away as obviously she saw the heart was beating away,pointed everything out and spent ages checking everything was good.

I actually am knackered!! lol and ive barely done anything!Oh and the boys have come home and are rowing already!! arggghh!


----------



## creatingpeace

Wow congrats to you, such a relief enjoy the afterglow! I am very delighted to read your news. I had a big bleed at 8 weeks and truly relate to how scary that is. Here's to a uneventful 6.5 more months to you!!!!


----------



## mafiamom

HOORAY for a great update!! 

whew :D


----------



## Gilly74

Oh crap, I haven't been on for a few days and look what happens, glad all is well, but what a bloody scare! Thank feck for the EPAU.. and a november sparkler yay!
Hopefully all will go well this weekend too, keeping the faith!UTP and so so pleased all is well!


----------



## no1seasider

Gilly74 said:


> Oh crap, I haven't been on for a few days and look what happens, glad all is well, but what a bloody scare! Thank feck for the EPAU.. and a november sparkler yay!
> Hopefully all will go well this weekend too, keeping the faith!UTP and so so pleased all is well!

Thanks hun! Yep november sparkler! Woop! As for this weekend arrrrggh 
Is all i can say! Have inboxed you xx


----------



## maybethisit

gosh I'm so glad it's good news for you! xxx


----------



## ASBO_ALI

chick... seriously give up the double shifts!! you need to think about relaxing a little and looking after your lil bean... xx


----------



## no1seasider

ASBO_ALI said:


> chick... seriously give up the double shifts!! you need to think about relaxing a little and looking after your lil bean... xx

It's funny you should say that,as after last weeks scare,my boss rang me at weekend and said he had swapped me from wednesday evening to thursday evening as he thought 9 hours was too long for me being on my feet!!!So as it turned out,last week was my last double shift!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissTwinkles

> Ive been on a double shift today so gone back to work at 7pm,and by half 7 im bleeding!! just felt a bit of a gush,went to the loo and theres blood......ive come home,have had no bleeding since,but i have got a bit of cramp.I just cant believe it

hi I am new, just researching 'heavy bleeding' through pregnancy while I see if I have some hope here - lol - was planning for a baby# in Jan2012. They say its more common than we are actually told - mushrooming is no fun :coffee:


----------



## herbie

great news hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!
just realised your in sunny blackpool
just down the road from me:happydance:


----------



## no1seasider

herbie said:


> great news hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just realised your in sunny blackpool
> just down the road from me:happydance:

OOh where are you herbie? I actually live in Thornton!


----------



## herbie

Thornton cleveleys hun?
i"m in lancaster:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## no1seasider

Yes Thornton-cleveleys! wow you are just down the road!:hugs:


----------

